# Election Miss MacGé 2005



## Aragorn (10 Avril 2005)

J'ai cherché dans les forums, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Bon, voilà l'idée toute simple : *voter et élire Miss MacGé 2005* :love:

Je propose donc aux Miss MacGé de venir s'inscrire dans ce thread afin de procéder au vote.

* Quelles sont les qualités requises :
* 
- humour (trident non-autorisé)    
- pas de limite d'âge 
- nouvelle acceptée 
- floodeuse acceptée  
- conjuguer correctement (voir naas )


Pour le vote, nous pourrions utiliser un sondage. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

:king:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> - humour (trident non-autorisé)


si le trident n'est pas autorisé, je ne vois pas pour qui je voterais.


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Avril 2005)

oh je sais déjà pour qui je vais voter... Y'a plus qu'a espérer qu'elle se présente...
Enfin je suis d'accord avec l'idée


----------



## golf (10 Avril 2005)

Encore :

a/ un fil à flood
b/ un fil inutile 
c/ un pléonasme
d/ un pari inutile 

_rayer les mentions inutiles_ 
*effacer le fil* 
on s'en tape


----------



## Freelancer (10 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Encore :
> 
> a/ un fil à flood
> b/ un fil inutile
> ...



J'ouvre le bal...
Je vote pour...


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> J'ouvre le bal...
> Je vote pour...


 dans la catégorie : "la plus sexy" :love:


----------



## Freelancer (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> dans la catégorie : "la plus sexy" :love:



Dans la categorie "J'ai lu dans Marie-Claire que le poil etait de retour mais ça fait quand meme bizarre avec mes bouclettes blondes, mais comme ça n'a pas empeché Camilla de trouver un mari, je vais le faire aussi. Parce que je le veau bien © "


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

Le conclave des violets en a décidé ainsi : toutes les filles désireuses de concourir devront préalablement satisfaire aux exigences des tests d'aptitude déterminés par le collège supérieur des ecclésiastes.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Encore :
> 
> a/ un fil à flood
> b/ un fil inutile
> ...



oui cela nous prepare un beau vide ce truc la!!! envoyez les miss !! cela manque de fillessss


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> ...Je propose donc aux Miss MacGé de venir s'inscrire dans ce thread afin de procéder au vote...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Euh.... tu veux _sonder_ les filles


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Encore :
> 
> a/ un fil à flood
> b/ un fil inutile
> ...


 
Encore :

a/ Une intervention grossière
b/ Une provocation déplacée
c/ Une occasion de la fermer de perdue

Alors ??

Moi je dis les 3.


----------



## TheraBylerm (11 Avril 2005)

Vu le manque de succès de ce fil auprès de la gente féminine, il serait peut être temps d'innover...

Un MAC MINI pour la gagnante, avec son Ipod edition Mini spécialement conçu par Apple pour l'occaz...    
Sans oublier le Ibikini pour porter le tout...  







Ok, je sors... :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Moi je vote maiwen


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

J'ai le droit de voter pour Grug ??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Le Grug est une femme ?


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote maiwen



très bonne idée :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le Grug est une femme ?



dans son cas, on dit: femelle


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le Grug est une femme ?





non, un poisson, mais je sais pas si c'est une sirene


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, un poisson, mais je sais pas si c'est une sirene



mais c'est toi la sirène italienne :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le conclave des violets en a décidé ainsi : toutes les filles désireuses de concourir devront préalablement satisfaire aux exigences des tests d'aptitude déterminés par le collège supérieur des ecclésiastes.



Et après, elles pourront organiser le "conclave des violées"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Bella sirena, roberta.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bella sirena, roberta.




il faut se mefier des photos


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut se mefier des photos



et en plus elle a une très jolie fille :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le conclave des violets en a décidé ainsi : toutes les filles désireuses de concourir devront préalablement satisfaire aux exigences des tests d'aptitude déterminés par le collège supérieur des ecclésiastes.



À trop cotoyer les nuages, on finit à califourchon dessus  Un malheureux changement atmosphèrique et c'est la chute  Et quelle chute !   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en plus elle a une très jolie fille :love:




elle est encore plus jolie en realité   

mais a part un ipod mini elle ne s'interesse que aux ordi ( pc ) pour.....msn !!!


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

je te montre un site italien spécialiser dans MSN ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Un lien pour la tof de la jeune fille ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Un lien pour la tof de la jeune fille ?


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le droit de voter pour Grug ??


 vu que je suis la seule candidate declarée, j'ai gagné quoi ?


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vu que je suis la seule candidate declarée, j'ai gagné quoi ?


 une nuit avec Mackie.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vu que je suis la seule candidate declarée, j'ai gagné quoi ?



T'as pas vu la superbe proposition de freelancer !


----------



## Freelancer (11 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu la superbe proposition de freelancer !


 
Ouais, faudrais voir a pas oublier la candidature de la fille de Boucle d'or et de Papa Ours


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une nuit avec Mackie.


 Quel chanceux


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu la superbe proposition de freelancer !


 :affraid: une blonde :affraid:


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une nuit avec Mackie.


 :love: me faire bricoler les circuits par un specialiste :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Introduisez le disque numéro 1


----------



## macmarco (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et après, elles pourront organiser le "conclave des violées"




:hein:
:sick:

:modo:


----------



## maiwen (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> je vote pour maiwen





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> très bonne idée :love:



Naméo  :rose: 






( :love:  )


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Avril 2005)

Moi, je suis très égocentrique. Alors je vote pour moi :love:


----------



## Lio70 (11 Avril 2005)

Soyez prudents quand vous qualifiez une demoiselle de sirène. Après tout, c'est une créature "mi-femme, mi-thon".

Alors, ça vient cette élection?


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quel chanceux



tu a pas dit non la dernière fois


----------



## Aragorn (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a pas dit non la dernière fois



Heuheu... Si je puis me permettre une remarque empruntée au grand Naas en personne, le défenseur de la langue de Molière () : "conjugue l'auxiliaire avoir au présent !"

Tu a*s



* Ceci étant dit, c'est un honneur de croiser enfin le non moins célèbre Macinside dit "Mackie" (je ne suis pas sûr de l'orthographe). 


 :king:​


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

comme souvent, pour toute regle il faut une exeption, mackie est l'exception de ce forum.
mackie a le droit d'ecrire tu a sans S, mais c'est le seul en ces lieux.
Les autres il faut les boulir rouge sous peine de ban.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> comme souvent, pour toute regle il faut une exeption, mackie est l'exception de ce forum.
> mackie a le droit d'ecrire tu a sans S, mais c'est le seul en ces lieux.
> Les autres il faut les boulir rouge sous peine de ban.




heuheu... Si je puis me permettre très cher Grug et candidate à l'élection , on écrit *exeption* ou *exception*  ?    J'en perds mon latin avec tout ça. 

Donc les candidates sont :
1. Grug
2. Robertav
3. Pitchoune
4. Maiwen

Donc, je rappelle le jeu :
Pour *Grug*, tapez *1*
Pour *Robertav*, tapez *2*
Pour *Pitchoune*, tapez *3*
Pour *Maiwen*, tapez *4*

:king:​ 

P.S. Les tridents en mousse sont désormais tolérés


----------



## Freelancer (11 Avril 2005)

Donc les candidates sont :
1. Stargazer
2. Grug
3. Robertav
4. Pitchoune
5. Maiwen


Donc, je rappelle le jeu :

Pour *Stargazer*, tapez *1*
Pour *Grug*, tapez *2*
Pour *Robertav*, tapez *3*
Pour *Pitchoune*, tapez *4*
Pour *Maiwen*, tapez *5*

:king:​ 

P.S. Les tridents en mousse sont désormais tolérés


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Donc les candidates sont :
> 1. Stargazer
> 2. Grug
> 3. Robertav
> ...



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, je te sens un poil partisan, là. T'aurais pas une favorite ?


----------



## Freelancer (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas pourquoi, je te sens un poil partisan, là. T'aurais pas une favorite ?


Je sais pas encore si ce sont les poils ou les bouclettes dorées qui me font cet effet là    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

je me suis portée candidate moi ? ??   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Donc les candidates sont :
> 1. Stargazer
> 2. Grug
> 3. Robertav
> ...



Comment la production essaye d'influencer le vote du public !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis portée candidate moi ? ??   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Un instant d'égarement, sans doute


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis portée candidate moi ? ??   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Je crois que y'a que Grug qui s'est porté candidate !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Je vote 5 malgrè ma tendresse immodérée pour roberta, mais bon faut pas rigoler maiwen c'est maiwen


----------



## pixelemon (11 Avril 2005)

moi je vote KathyH...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> ma tendresse immodérée pour robertav.........




ha là là !!!!!!     

et opppppp , un amant en plus dans mon placard     :love: 





ps : teo, sois pas jaloux, tu es l'unique


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Bon, ben pour moi, ce sera 4, je ne résiste pas aux marmottes roses :love:   

EDIT : aux JOLIES marmottes roses


----------



## Freelancer (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vote 5 malgrè ma tendresse immodérée pour roberta, mais bon faut pas rigoler maiwen c'est maiwen



maiwen, c'est une jeunette. on verra apres quelques années de Bar et quelques tombés de futal si elle est toujours aussi fraiche


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Justement je suis un jeunot également


----------



## Freelancer (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Justement je suis un jeunot également



c'est y pas mignon tout ça...
on fait mariage aussi ici? faudrait changer le logo, alors....






[mode petite voix interieure navrée/on]prendre des cours de photoshop avec tibomong4[mode petite voix interieure navrée/off]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Bah c'est plutôt pas mal comme logo


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2005)

je vote robertav X4


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

et n'oublions pas (entre autres.....)

-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette

.....


donc, avec en plus 

Pitchoune , Maiwenn et Robertav, deja ok.......

ça devient trop dur pour moi.......

donc je vote pour que grug retourne dans son bocal
et je donne ma voix a ma belle soubrette....... :love:

vive la bergere poilu......et que tes chevres soit bien gardées.....


----------



## Lio70 (12 Avril 2005)

Résumons-nous:

-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette
-Pitchoune
-Maiwenn
-Robertav
-Tibomong4
-Modern_Thing
-...?

Qui dit qu'il n'y a pas de filles sur MacGé?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Résumons-nous:
> 
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> ...



Il manque du monde on dirait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

Vous avez oublié Dool :love: ; bande de mufles rustiques!


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Résumons-nous:
> 
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> ...



je choix sera très difficile


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

Je laisse ma place 
mais je veux bien faire partie du jury...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

Résumons-nous:

-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette
-Pitchoune
-Maiwenn
-Robertav
-Tibomong4
-Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
-...?



Z'aviez oublié Kathy H, avec l'avatar à tomber par terre qu'elle a, elle mérite sa place ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette
-Pitchoune
-Maiwenn
-Robertav
-Tibomong4
-Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool  :love: 

J'insiste lourdement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

:mouais: euh vous pouvez me rayer de la liste : il me semble que dans toutes élections il faut des candidatures  et je ne l'ai pas posée la mienne !


(ps non mais je rêve Miss MacGé !  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: euh vous pouvez me rayer de la liste : il me semble que dans toutes élections il faut des candidatures  et je ne l'ai pas posée la mienne !
> 
> 
> (ps non mais je rêve Miss MacGé !  )



Il semble qu'ici, les candidates soient cooptées, et n'aient donc pas besoin d'acter candidature. Tant de prévenance, c'est trop mimi, non ?   

PS : seuls les tridents en mousse sont autorisés d'après un décrêt paru plus haut dans le thread :casse: Aie ! c'est pas moi qui l'ai pris ce décrêt, j'informe, c'est tout  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...Qui dit qu'il n'y a pas de filles sur MacGé?



Euh, on arrive péniblement à une quinzaine de noms...  sur un total de combien de membres ?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, on arrive péniblement à une quinzaine de noms...  sur un total de combien de membres ?   :rateau:



Y'en a beaucoup plus que cela, inutile que je complète la liste 
Et puis faut pas s'étonner : c'est en voyant ce genre de fil que vous allez les faire fuir !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Mais non, revenez les filles


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2005)

"Vous les mecs vous n'y connaissez rien en femmes..."

Et gna gna gna gna, et gna gna gna, et gna gna gna....

Rengaine 100 000 fois entendue, arrêtez avec ce genre de cliché foireux !!

On connait l'essentiel, comment on s'en sert, le reste n'est que littérature !!


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> On connait l'essentiel, comment on s'en sert, le reste n'est que littérature !!



Tu nous expliques ? moi je m'y perds parfois..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous expliques ? moi je m'y perds parfois..




*... où comment vouloir faire entrer le loup dans la bergerie...*


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *... où comment vouloir faire entrer le loup dans la bergerie...*



Le loup ?  
Non, ça je crois pas...

Mais le fonctionnement des filles expliqué par sonny, je pense que ça doit valoir son pesant de cacahuètes (et j'ai pas dit que sonny était un bonobo...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (et j'ai pas dit que sonny était un bonobo...)



Vi, mais tu peux pas prouver le contraire non plus    

EDIT : Bon, j'ai encore exagéré, là ... Mes excuses à tous les bonobos de MacGe


----------



## Nidhal (12 Avril 2005)

C une très bonne idée cette élection mes il faut que toute les filles de macgé se présente... TOUTE


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Lorna
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwenn
- Robertav
- Tibomong4
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous expliques ? moi je m'y perds parfois..


 
Alors, une fille... qu'est ce que c'est ?

Tout d'abord, il est bon de préciser que les filles ne sont pas comme nous.

De là a dire que la femme est notre enemi, il n'y a qu'un pas que je me garderai bien de franchir.

Comme je me disais ce matin face à mon miroir (qui a le bon gout de réfléchir sans parler, alors que tant d'être humains font l'inverse...), comme je me disais ce matin donc, punaise de bordel de chiotte, cette petite morue elle commence à me faire raquer... j'étais bien mieux avant.

Avant... mais avant quoi ?

Ben avant de devoir mettre des rideaux aux fenetres...
Avant de changer la place des meubles tous les week end...
Avant de devoir aller bouffer chez ses vieux...
Avant de l'entendre appeler sa mere toutes les heures...
Avant de savoir qu'aprés manger elle a encore faim, ou mal au ventre...
Avant de connaitre les joies du "j'ai eu une journée de merde j'suis crevée"
Avant de connaitre les joies du "j'allais le faire..."
Avant de connaitre "laisse la vaisselle, je la ferai..."
Avant d'avoir des tas de linge un peu partout dans la maison...

J'en passe et des meilleures.

Le pb, c'est que avant, ben elle était pas là.

Alors bon, ben encore une fois le combat cesse faute de combattant.


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2005)

Et avant de connaître aussi " Mon héros, qu'est-ce que tu joues bien de la guitare. Attention, tu marches sur le fil"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avant... mais avant quoi ?
> (...)
> J'en passe et des meilleures.



Tiens, maintenant que j'y pense ça me rappelle ç'te p'tite phrase assassine qu'avait l'air de rien :

Et avant de s'entendre dire : "Tu fous rien, tu ranges rien, si j'avais su je me serais jamais mise avec toi !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que dans toutes élections il faut des candidatures  et je ne l'ai pas posée la mienne !





moi non plus et pourtant on m'a inscrite !!!      


ps : ça manque tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

La liste des canditates :

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Lorna
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug

Le droit de cuissage, c'est sans moi  Ho ! Un poisson !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le droit de cuissage, c'est sans moi  Ho ! Un poisson !



Droit de cuissage ? Avec une panthère pleine de griffes et de dents à tous les bouts ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Droit de cuissage ? Avec une panthère pleine de griffes et de dents à tous les bouts ?



Un cours d'anatomie animale ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2005)

on a le droit de signaler si ya des fautes à nos pseudos ?   
moi c'est maiweN avec un seul N :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un cours d'anatomie animale ?



 :rose: tout doux, je suis un homme marié moi !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le droit de cuissage, c'est sans moi  Ho ! Un poisson !



Tu es une Mrs, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: tout doux, je suis un homme marié moi !



Et moi une panthère ça va donc poser un énorme problème pour toi je pense à moins que...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi une panthère ça va donc poser un énorme problème pour toi je pense à moins que...



Non non ... j'adore les chats, et les chats me le rendent généralement bien ... mais en tout bien, tout honneur


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non non ... j'adore les chats, et les chats me le rendent généralement bien ... mais en tout bien, tout honneur


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors, une fille... qu'est ce que c'est ?
> 
> Tout d'abord, il est bon de préciser que les filles ne sont pas comme nous.
> 
> ...



Et vivre avec moi, ca te dit ?! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Avril 2005)

Je pense finalement voter "Non".


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je pense finalement voter "Non".



Cette élection n'est-elle pas à la proportionnelle ?


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: euh vous pouvez me rayer de la liste : il me semble que dans toutes élections il faut des candidatures  et je ne l'ai pas posée la mienne !
> 
> 
> (ps non mais je rêve Miss MacGé !  )





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus et pourtant on m'a inscrite !!!




Il y a moins de 3500 membres actifs dans ce Bar. Donc nous pouvons appliquer le mode de scrutin le plus élégant et le plus démocratique du monde, celui que l'on réserve en France à l'élection des conseillers municipaux de nos communes de moins de 3500 habitants :
_Le scrutin de liste à la proportionnelle avec panachage intégral._
Dans ce cas, il n'est pas besoin d'être candidat pour être élu : *tous les électeurs sont réputés candidats*.

Comme il s'agit d'élire la Miss, on peut néanmoins faire une entorse à l'universalité du scrutin, et déclarer que *sont éligibles tous les membres de sexe féminin, ainsi que les animaux.*


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a moins de 3500 membres actifs dans ce Bar. Donc nous pouvons appliquer le mode de scrutin le plus élégant et le plus démocratique du monde, celui que l'on réserve en France à l'élection des conseillers municipaux de nos communes de moins de 3500 habitants :
> _Le scrutin de liste à la proportionnelle avec panachage intégral._
> Dans ce cas, il n'est pas besion d'être candidat pour être élu : *tous les électeurs sont réputés candidats*.
> 
> Comme il s'agit d'élire la Miss, on peut néanmoins faire une entorse à l'universalité du scrutin, et déclarer que *sont éligibles tous les membres de sexe féminin, ainsi que les animaux.*




    c'est juste pour l'avoir ds ma liste d'abonnements...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme il s'agit d'élire la Miss, on peut néanmoins faire une entorse à l'universalité du scrutin, et déclarer que *sont éligibles tous les membres de sexe féminin, ainsi que les animaux.*




Et tu comptes vérifier sur pièce ? 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour l'avoir ds ma liste d'abonnements...



Ne te précipite pas il y en aura pour tout le monde


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

bon, il faut donc fixer la date du scrutin


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et vivre avec moi, ca te dit ?! :love:


 
Faut voir...

Tu aimes les rideaux ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, il faut donc fixer la date du scrutin



 je peux vous appeller *Geneviève*...?    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *sont éligibles tous les membres de sexe féminin, ainsi que les animaux.*



oula oula oula... tu vas te calmer chienne lubrique ???  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a moins de 3500 membres actifs dans ce Bar. Donc nous pouvons appliquer le mode de scrutin le plus élégant et le plus démocratique du monde, celui que l'on réserve en France à l'élection des conseillers municipaux de nos communes de moins de 3500 habitants :
> _Le scrutin de liste à la proportionnelle avec panachage intégral._
> Dans ce cas, il n'est pas besoin d'être candidat pour être élu : *tous les électeurs sont réputés candidats*.
> 
> Comme il s'agit d'élire la Miss, on peut néanmoins faire une entorse à l'universalité du scrutin, et déclarer que *sont éligibles tous les membres de sexe féminin, ainsi que les animaux.*



Il y a eu une révolution de palais récemment  Macgeneration est devenue une démocratie    C'est balot, j'ai raté le référendum de ratification de la Constitution   A moins qu'un complot anti-ultra/néo/giga libéral n'ait été ourdi


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je peux vous appeller *Geneviève*...?    :love:


 pour le defilé en maillot de bain, j'ai toutes mes chances


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir...
> 
> Tu aimes les rideaux ?



Non...

On va pouvoir boire et fumer au pieu avant, pendant et après l'amour. Ca va être tetra cool


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu une révolution de palais récemment  Macgeneration est devenue une démocratie    C'est balot, j'ai raté le référendum de ratification de la Constitution   A moins qu'un complot anti-ultra/néo/giga libéral n'ait été ourdi



Rhââ Pitin© !  
C'est une monarchie éclairée (et comment !  .
Nous laissons des marges de démocratie locale, pour les sujets périphériques qui tiennent à c½ur au peuple. Les MacGé d'Or, Miss Bar MacGé, etc....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour le defilé en maillot de bain, j'ai toutes mes chances



Joli rouge à lèvres


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non...
> 
> On va pouvoir boire et fumer au pieu avant, pendant et après l'amour. Ca va être tetra cool


 
Merci, je ne fume pas.


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir...
> 
> Tu aimes les rideaux ?


 
Pour y grimper seulement


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non...
> 
> On va pouvoir boire et fumer au pieu avant, pendant et après l'amour. Ca va être tetra cool



PARTICULIER vend ensemble de literie (matelas, alèze, draps, oreillers, traversins, taies assorties couette avec housse, le tout INTÉGRALEMENT IGNIFUGÉ. Faire offre au journal qui fera suivre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ Pitin© !
> C'est une monarchie éclairée (et comment !  .



Les joies des rayons ultra-violets


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour y grimper seulement



Ya aussi les armoires...   tu demanderas à Ray la prochaine fois...  il adore faire TArzan


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ya aussi les armoires...   tu demanderas à Ray la prochaine fois...  il adore faire TArzan



C'est maintenant que tu me le dis.. :mouais:


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je ne fume pas.



Peu importe : aucune différence entre _le faire_ et _pouvoir le faire si on veut_.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ya aussi les armoires...   tu demanderas à Ray la prochaine fois...  il adore faire TArzan


:hein: c'était donc ça les cris bizarres   

D'ailleurs c'est pas OOOooOOOHhh iiiiiiyoooooo iiiyyyyooooooo OOOOoh ohoh ...plutôt que AaaaaaaaaaAAAah iiiyaaaaa iyyyaaaaaaaa ...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: c'était donc ça les cris bizarres
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est pas OOOooOOOHhh iiiiiiyoooooo iiiyyyyooooooo OOOOoh ohoh ...plutôt que AaaaaaaaaaAAAah iiiyaaaaa iyyyaaaaaaaa ...?



Tu sais que tu es rigolote, toi? Je pense que je vais faire voter tous les morts de ma famille pour toi...


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: c'était donc ça les cris bizarres
> AaaaaaaaaaAAAah iiiyaaaaa iyyyaaaaaaaa ...?


 

ce cri bizarre c'était WebO dans la descente infernale des escaliers...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu es rigolote, toi? Je pense que je vais faire voter tous les morts de ma famille pour toi...



Moi ?  ben ... :rose:

Oui mais tu oublies que je ne me présente pas  (et Rezba dit que des conneries !  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ce cri bizarre c'était WebO dans la descente infernale des escaliers...



t'es sûre ? 

je croyais que c'était plutôt Péééétaiiiiiiiiin© suivi d'un haalalalalaaaa !   

Quoiqu'il a du faire plusieurs versions


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Bon, pour cette élection, faudrait des photos pour juger sur pièce, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi ?  ben ... :rose:
> 
> Oui mais tu oublies que je ne me présente pas  (et Rezba dit que des conneries !  )



Rôah! Allez! Personne n'a parlé de T-shirt mouillé ; à ce que je sache...


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour cette élection, faudrait des photos pour juger sur pièce, non ?



Pour les bestioles, ne dit-on pas "sur pieds" ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûre ?
> 
> je croyais que c'était plutôt Péééétaiiiiiiiiin© suivi d'un haalalalalaaaa !
> 
> Quoiqu'il a du faire plusieurs versions


 

énaurmément de versions...     celle-là c'était quand il s'écroulait sur le canapé...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le droit de cuissage, c'est sans moi



le (ou la ?   ) rezba dit :




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le conclave des violets en a décidé ainsi : toutes les filles désireuses de concourir devront préalablement satisfaire aux exigences des tests d'aptitude déterminés par le collège supérieur des ecclésiastes.




bof, pour ammener les croissant au sonny, je sais m'y prendre
pour le café , et bien, 2 cuilleres et opps, sa coule     

apres , le deposer sur la table ou sur la tete, c'est un autre affaire


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

Cessez de vous moquer des Suisses, c'est un peu facile...


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour les bestioles, ne dit-on pas "sur pieds" ?



Je ne sais plus. Demande à Grug. :affraid:


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof, pour ammener les croissant au sonny, je sais m'y prendre
> pour le café , et bien, 2 cuilleres et opps, sa coule apres , le deposer sur la table ou sur la tete, c'est un autre affaire



Tu es un peu confuse dans tes propos, sweet Roberta...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour cette élection, faudrait des photos pour juger sur pièce, non ?



Ben voilà qu'est-ce que je disais 

Allez parce qu'il faut bien une première fois :


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

comment on enlève la bave sur le trackpad ?


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà qu'est-ce que je disais
> 
> Allez parce qu'il faut bien une première fois :




Rhââ Pétin©

C'est la gerbe, c't'image !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un peu confuse dans tes propos, sweet Roberta...






zut, me dis pas que j'ai ENCORE une fois rien compris et que le
droit de cuissage ne se limite pas aux croissants et café ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ​


 

    Yeasssssssssssssssssssss on va avoir droit à tout plein d'images pour faire 

*La Votation de Mister MAcGé*...   ​


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà qu'est-ce que je disais
> 
> Allez parce qu'il faut bien une première fois :


 J'en etait sur que ce type pouvait faire un excellent pot de fleur

J'en entend susurrer "ah oui c'est vraiment une potiche la Rezb'" mais je ne voudrais monter Rezba contre SuperMoquette, c'est pas mon style


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'en entend susurrer "ah oui c'est vraiment une potiche la Rezb'" mais je ne voudrais monter Rezba contre SuperMoquette, c'est pas mon style



SM est toujours tout contre moi. :love:


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> SM est toujours tout contre moi. :love:


 Donc je peux te monter alors ?? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ Pétin©
> 
> C'est la gerbe, c't'image !



Meuuuh non !   t'es mimi tout plein dessus ! :love: tu as toutes tes chances de gagner là : tu vois je te rends même service !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Et Miss Nue Macg c'est pour quand ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Rhooo, la saloooooope


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'en etait sur que ce type pouvait faire un excellent pot de fleur
> 
> J'en entend susurrer "ah oui c'est vraiment une potiche la Rezb'" mais je ne voudrais monter Rezba contre SuperMoquette, c'est pas mon style


 contre, non, mais par ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

fouya ça devient géométrique par ici


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fouya ça devient géométrique par ici


 le carré de l'hypothèse nase ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour cette élection, faudrait des photos pour juger sur pièce, non ?



Très juste 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour les bestioles, ne dit-on pas "sur pieds" ?



Ça dépend il y a les insectes aussi ? Il va falloir faire de la macro peut-être voire courir les spectres divers et variés


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le carré de l'hypothèse nase ?



avec ton chapeau et ton rouge à lèvre,
soit t'es sorti*e*... soit t'as oublié de changer de localisation


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2005)




----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>


 
     Geneviève à poil aux Seychelles...  mais toujours avec son chapeau...


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le carré de l'hypothèse nase ?


 
Tiens Grugvieve de Fontenay :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> avec ton chapeau et ton rouge à lèvre,
> soit t'es sorti*e*... soit t'as oublié de changer de localisation


 et comme ça ?


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et comme ça ?



tu vas vivre une expérience inoubliable...


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tu vas vivre une expérience inoubliable...


 qu'importe :rateau:


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très juste



Rigole pas, on attends la tienne. 





> Ça dépend il y a les insectes aussi ? Il va falloir faire de la macro peut-être voire courir les spectres divers et variés


Des fois, je comprends rien...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rigole pas, on attends la tienne.



Fine stratégie mais ça va être compliqué


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fine stratégie mais ça va être compliqué
> 
> ​



Ah bon ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

:affraid:  PMSI...


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PMSI...



Laissez moi passer ! Je suis medecin !


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rigole pas, on attends la tienne.



Moi je peux vous proposer un cliché de robertav pris sur le vif, alors qu'elle ne portait pour tout vêtement qu'un simple petit pull de laine rouge...  :love: 

Ça vous tente ?


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  PMSI...


  MST ?


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux vous proposer un cliché de robertav pris sur le vif, alors qu'elle ne portait pour tout vêtement qu'un simple petit pull de laine rouge...  :love:
> 
> Ça vous tente ?



LA CHARTE !!!!!!! 



(PS : énorme!)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux vous proposer un cliché de robertav pris sur le vif, alors qu'elle ne portait pour tout vêtement qu'un simple petit pull de laine rouge...  :love:
> 
> Ça vous tente ?





pffffff        

je te raye de ma liste d'amis !!!!!  


quelle idée de me prendre en photo le matin au reveil pa encore coiffé  non mais


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux vous proposer un cliché de robertav pris sur le vif, alors qu'elle ne portait pour tout vêtement qu'un simple petit pull de laine rouge...  :love:
> 
> Ça vous tente ?


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée de me prendre en photo le matin au reveil pa encore coiffé  non mais



:love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux vous proposer un cliché de robertav pris sur le vif, alors qu'elle ne portait pour tout vêtement qu'un simple petit pull de laine rouge...  :love:
> 
> Ça vous tente ?


punaise et j'essuie comment la bière tombée sur le titane mainant ???


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée de me prendre en photo le matin au reveil pa encore coiffé  non mais



N'aies crainte darling : tu es très désirable sur cette photo ! 

Et puis, quand on prend une nana le matin, au reveil, nous n'exigeons pas non plus qu'elle soit toute fraiche !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'aies crainte darling : tu es très désirable sur cette photo !
> 
> Et puis, quand on prend une nana le matin, au reveil, nous n'exigeons pas non plus qu'elle soit toute fraiche !



ben oui JE SUIS *fraiche *et je *pete la forme*    

pas comme certains loup hirsuté mal tombé du lit le matin   





   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  PMSI...



Tout en finesse... mais il manque la traduction pour le petit peuple


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> punaise et j'essuie comment la bière tombée sur le titane mainant ???




ça t'apprendra a regarder ce qui ne te regarde pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Et à boire ce qu'il ne faut pas boire


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Et à boire ce qu'il ne faut pas boire



t'en as acheté au moins ou tu vas me refaire le pleurnichard cette nuit.....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça t'apprendra a regarder ce qui ne te regarde pas


comment ne pas voir ce qui est partout ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout en finesse... mais il manque la traduction pour le petit peuple


 

non pas la peine...   

 C'est venu  *Tout soudain...   , *pendant une procédure de dilatation...   


c'est le peuple de mon bocal...  qui utilise ces mots...pas celui de MAcgé...


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout en finesse... mais il manque la traduction pour le petit peuple



le petit peuple n'a pas a être informé de tout, sinon ce n'est plus le petit peuple....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas comme certains loup hirsuté mal tombé du lit le matin



  

 Je crois qu'avec ce cliché Robertav tu démarres avec une sacrée avance !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça t'apprendra a regarder ce qui ne te regarde pas



Jolies couettes à tirer


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'avec ce cliché Robertav tu démarres avec une sacrée avance !



Rhoo, ne baisse pas les bras, rien n'est encore perdu Lorna...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le petit peuple n'a pas a être informé de tout, sinon ce n'est plus le petit peuple....



Il y a un petit père de ce petit peuple ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le petit peuple n'a pas a être informé de tout, sinon ce n'est plus le petit peuple....



J'en prends bonne note puisque ça marche dans les deux sens.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'en as acheté au moins ou tu vas me refaire le pleurnichard cette nuit.....



J'ai le pinard


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> MST ?


 
NAN  rassure toi...   

rien de grave...  TVB


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est venu  *Tout soudain...   , *pendant une procédure de dilatation...









Et ça va mieux?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est venu  *Tout soudain...   , *



Certes...


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et ça va mieux?


 
   vi le monsieur a une Artère Coronaire tout neuve...    Merci pour Lui...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le pinard



et le saucisson ? 


c'est un super regime cela ........pour les miss rachitiques !!!


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

bon, sinon, le vote, la selection, tout ça ?
ça se passe comment pour le concours de t-shirt mouillé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, sinon, le vote, la selection, tout ça ?
> ça se passe comment pour le concours de t-shirt mouillé



sa ira aussi avec le pull en laine pour le ski ?


----------



## Freelancer (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, sinon, le vote, la selection, tout ça ?



moi, je veux bien faire le faux juré placé là par la production pour influencer les votes :love: :love: :love: 




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça se passe comment pour le concours de t-shirt mouillé


Ben generalement, c'est tout simple : on choisit une fille, on lui met un tshirt et on allume le karcher


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa ira aussi avec le pull en laine pour le ski ?



Nickel, mais à basse température alors, sinon ça a tendance à rétrécir...  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> on allume le karcher


 
:affraid: ça fait mal au Karcher...

 Je préfère sauter dans une piscine...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, sinon, le vote, la selection, tout ça ?
> ça se passe comment pour le concours de t-shirt mouillé



ZZZZIIIIIIIPPPPPPP!


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un petit père de ce petit peuple ?



Bien sûr ! Joseph Benjamin. 

Moi, c'est Vladimir illitch, mais on a aussi un Grigori et un Lev Borrisovitch.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Avril 2005)

Je vote Supermoquette, elle au moins elle est bonne !  Ou sonny faut voir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ça fait mal au Karcher...
> 
> Je préfère sauter dans une piscine...




avec ou sans le  t-shirt  ?  




 :love:


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ça fait mal au Karcher...
> 
> Je préfère sauter dans une piscine...



T'as raison.... Y'a vraiment des types qui pensent que la goujaterie est une technique de drague comme les autres...

Remarque, faut dire que je connais des filles qui pensent ça aussi !


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, faut dire que je connais des filles qui pensent ça aussi !


 
que c'est mieux sans tee-shirts pour sauter dans la piscine...?


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> que c'est mieux sans tee-shirts pour sauter dans la piscine...?


 non, enfin, chacun ces goûts. Moi, avec ou sans, c'est idem.


----------



## Freelancer (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ça fait mal au Karcher...



Ben ouais, mais ça fait peeling en meme temps    
au Karcher, plus de point noir, plus de tshirt, et plus de miss non plus, remarque    

Bon, on elimine le Karcher alors...    

Et à la binouze, ça peut marcher?     
Un concours de tshirts mouillé avec de la bonne vieille Kro    (ok, on lance juste la biere, pas les cannettes!!!!)


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> non, enfin, chacun *ces* goûts. Moi, avec ou sans, c'est idem.


 
tu devrais éditer tu as fait une faute...    à moins que cela ne soit voulu...


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais éditer tu as fait une faute...    à moins que cela ne soit voulu...


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

Sans aucun sous-entendu 
elle est pas mal en vert aussi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Ajouton bioscoop


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sans aucun sous-entendu
> elle est pas mal en vert aussi


  le retour de Lorna moderatine


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Geneviève à poil aux Seychelles...  mais toujours avec son chapeau...



Vu la nature piscicole de la Geneviève en question, j'aurais dis "à poële"


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

bon, on etabli une liste des candidates et on fait un sondage ?


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, on etabli une liste des candidates et on fait un sondage ?


 Ah oui, mais faut faire un sondage à choix multiples ou à choix unique ?


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, on etabli une liste des candidates et on fait un sondage ?



allez... chiche et nous on fait une liste de Candidats  et on fait un sondage...


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez... chiche et nous on fait une liste de Candidats  et on fait un sondage...



jsuis pour


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, mais faut faire un sondage à choix multiples ou à choix unique ?



Rhâââ Pitin©   ça va devenir technique...!


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

un debut de liste :
laissons quelques temps pour que ceux qui le desirent puissent s'inscrire, puis erigons la en sondage 

La liste des canditates :

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Lorna
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Bah et moi ?


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un debut de liste :
> laissons quelques temps pour que ceux qui le desirent puissent s'inscrire, puis erigons la en sondage
> 
> La liste des canditates :
> ...




  Rhââââââ  Pitin©  ya un Intrus...      


 tu viens en robe le 14 mai...?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug
- Rezba


----------



## Macoufi (13 Avril 2005)

Messieurs,

on vous aime beaucoup, mais nous pourrons constater (une fois de plus?  )

que vous n'êtes pas les rois de l'organisation...

D'abord, votre liste, peut-être la ranger par ordre alphabétique (?)

Ensuite, vous constatiez qu'il n'y avez pas beaucoup de filles sur MacG,

mais, même moi qui suis toute neuve ici,

j'dois avoir au moins 5-6 noms de plus que vous  !


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug 
- Rezba 


  ah bon ce sont des filles...? les deux en bas de la liste...    on m'aurait donc trompée sur la marchandise...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug
- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Qui compte s'occuper du droit de cuissage des imposteurs ?


----------



## Macoufi (13 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> - Grug
> - Rezba
> 
> 
> ah bon ce sont des filles...? les deux en bas de la liste...    on m'aurait donc trompée sur la marchandise...?



Quelques uns qui fantasment du bonheur d'être Femme ??


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug
*- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo*
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Qui compte s'occuper du droit de cuissage des imposteurs ? 



Ben là yen a 3...    c fait


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Roh mais et moi ??? j'veux y participer au concours de miss macgé


Rien que pour avoir le plaisir d'etre dans les coulisses :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Dans les loges des candidates plutôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

Catégorie mini-jupe :

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool

Catégorie robe de bure et petit haut soyeux:
- Grug
- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Catégorie bêtes poilues :
-Bassman


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Catégorie bêtes poilues :
> -Bassman




Hors-concours, disqualifié Votre Horreur


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Pour quoi "dans les loges" ?? Tu mets des mots en trop manifestement


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh mais et moi ??? j'veux y participer au concours de miss macgé
> 
> 
> Rien que pour avoir le plaisir d'etre dans les coulisses :love:



Laisse faire, Bass. Une fois que les veufs poignets auront satisfait leur libido en passant une ceinture de Miss sur la poitrine d'une de nos geeks préférées, elles pourront s'attaquer aux choses sérieuses, l'élection de Mister MacGé. Et là, si ce que tu me dis est vrai, (tu as bien repris le sport, hein?!), alors, tu  auras tes chances !  :rateau:

Quant à ce droit de cuissage qui semble te tenir à c½ur, Tibo, je te le rappelle, c'est bien un droit, en aucun cas un devoir.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour quoi "dans les loges" ?? Tu mets des mots en trop manifestement


Mouahahahahahaha  :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

*Amok, Rezba, WebO...   hors concours  vérification faite...   pas de bleue touffe...    



*Pour les autres ça reste à voir ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quant à ce droit de cuissage qui semble te tenir à c½ur, Tibo, je te le rappelle, c'est bien un droit, en aucun cas un devoir.



Subtile différence mais appréciable


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Subtile différence mais appréciable


 Ca depend pour qui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Catégorie mini-jupe :

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Blandineww

Catégorie robe de bure et petit haut soyeux:
- Grug
- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Catégorie bêtes poilues :
-Bassman 

je me demande ma chere Blandineww, pourquoi tous tes posts semblent glisser au point d'en devenir invisible.....enfin, la rectification est effectuée.....


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend pour qui....



A ton avis, pourquoi Mackie veut-il être admin ? Si pour les violets c'est un droit, pour les rouges c'est un devoir. Ne cherche pas plus loin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis, pourquoi Mackie veut-il être admin ? Si pour les violets c'est un droit, pour les rouges c'est un devoir. Ne cherche pas plus loin !



Et les verts ils tiennent les chandelles ? :rateau:


----------



## Macoufi (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me demande ma chere Blandineww, pourquoi tous tes posts semblent glisser au point d'en devenir invisible.....enfin, la rectification est effectuée.....



Je ne prêchais pas pour ma paroisse !!

Pour ça, je m'y serais prise autrement... :rose:

C'est juste que ça me faisait bien rire quand, après avoir survolé ce fil,

je rencontrais quelques autres pseudo féminin non listés ici,

ici où l'on déplorait le manque de femmes sur MacG !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Je ne prêchais pas pour ma paroisse !!



tu aurais du........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Blandineww

Catégorie robe de bure et petit haut soyeux:
- Grug
- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Catégorie bêtes poilues :
-Bassman 

Catégorie intellectuelles dépréssives : 
-PATOCHMAN


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Catégorie mini-jupe :

- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug
- Blandineww

Catégorie robe de bure et petit haut soyeux:

- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Catégorie bêtes poilues :
-Bassman 

Catégorie intellectuelles dépréssives : 
-PATOCHMAN


merci de me laisser à ma place (ni vert, ni mauve, ni rouge !)


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Catégorie mini-jupe :



 c'est pas la fête non plus hein !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Vala, on s'interresse un peu a elles et ca râle de suite


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

c'est pas de moi.......mais je dois avouer que l'idée est pas mauvaise......


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

> Catégorie robe de bure et petit haut soyeux:
> - Rezba
> - Amok
> - Webo
> ...



Tiens, c'est marrant ! J'ai _au minimum_ roulé une galoche à toutes celles de cette liste !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant ! J'ai _au minimum_ roulé une galoche à toutes celles de cette liste !


 Ca explique qu'elles consultent toutes un psy aujourd'hui ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

Catégorie mini-jupe :
- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug
- Blandineww

Catégorie robe de bure et petit haut soyeux:

- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Catégorie bêtes poilues :
- Bassman 

Catégorie intellectuelles dépréssives : 
- PATOCHMAN

Catégorie le premier qui tente un droit ou un devoir de cuissage a son lit réservé à la Salpêtrière (concession 99 ans)  :
- TibomonG4


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vala, on s'interresse un peu a elles et ca râle de suite



on a une réputation à tenir quand même


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a une réputation à tenir quand même


 Elles disent toutes ca


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

ouais mais moi jsuis pas toutes    :rateau: (jsuis unique  ... quoi, elle disent toutes ça ?   )


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca explique qu'elles consultent toutes un psy aujourd'hui ??



Surement ! Note qu'il y en a des tas qui consultent aussi parce que, justement, je ne leur ai pas roulé de galoches 

(Non, Mackie : je ne parle pas de toi puisque tu ne consultes plus : ton psy est en dépression ! )


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant ! J'ai _au minimum_ roulé une galoche à toutes celles de cette liste !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais moi jsuis pas toutes    :rateau: (jsuis unique  ... quoi, elle disent toutes ça ?   )


 Elles ont toutes un peu raisons cela dit 

Amok : oui le psy de mackie est dans un sale etat aujourd'hui


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Amok : oui le psy de mackie est dans un sale etat aujourd'hui



c'est pas bien   Il lui a fait quoi ?


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien   Il lui a fait quoi ?


 ecrit


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Excellent grug


----------



## Macoufi (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont toutes un peu raisons cela dit



Vi, toutes uniques,

mais néanmoins Femme...

donc avec plusieurs traits en commun,

même si l'idée de pouvoir ressembler à une autre ne nous plait pas,

ça n'en reste pas moins un état de fait !






   :modo:


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vi, toutes uniques,
> 
> mais néanmoins Femme...
> 
> ...



tu vas les faire fuir  comme ça  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vas les faire fuir  comme ça  :rose:  :rateau:


 meuh nan, par contre si mackie vous saute dessus, faudra pas pleurer


----------



## Macoufi (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> meuh nan, par contre si mackie vous saute dessus, faudra pas pleurer



pas compris le rapport...

mais ça, ça doit être du à ma spécificité de femme que d'avoir moins

de neurones que vous, Messieurs !!

_PS : tu peux m'expliquer quand même..._


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> meuh nan, par contre si mackie vous saute dessus, faudra pas pleurer



  je pleure jamais moi


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Le mackie est une arme redoutable, fils de Bengilli et Amok, c'est LA terreur des forums.

Un melange entre mister Hide et un french lover, avec le corps et la facon de se deplacer de Gollum. Le suivre dans les forum n'est pas dur, il suffit de suivre la bave au sol. Ses pauvres parents avaient bien essayé de le murer dans la cave du forum, mais il a atteind la majorité aujourd'hui, nous n'avions de raison veritable de l'entraver plus longtemps. Il ère donc dans les forums, eructant les bières vomient peu de temps avant, a la recherche de son graal : "hein joure je sairé ademineu" et de sa fleur.

D'ailleurs de fleur il n'a cure de la variété, la légende prétendrai même que Sonnyboy fut violé par le Mackie, ce qui donne un sens au discourt si modéré que cette personne blessée dans son amour propre a aujourd'hui.


Triste histoire que celle du Mackie, mes prières se tournent vers ses parents qui endurent bien des souffrances avec un tel enfant...


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

dur vie de parents


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dur vie de parents


 
moi j'aurais tendance à dire dure vie d'enfant..  
Ce doit être parce que j'ai rencontré mackie et l'un de ses géniteurs


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le mackie est une arme redoutable, fils de Bengilli et Amok, c'est LA terreur des forums.
> 
> Un melange entre mister Hide et un french lover, avec le corps et la facon de se deplacer de Gollum. Le suivre dans les forum n'est pas dur, il suffit de suivre la bave au sol. Ses pauvres parents avaient bien essayé de le murer dans la cave du forum, mais il a atteind la majorité aujourd'hui, nous n'avions de raison veritable de l'entraver plus longtemps. Il ère donc dans les forums, eructant les bières vomient peu de temps avant, a la recherche de son graal : "hein joure je sairé ademineu" et de sa fleur.
> 
> ...






Une redoutable histoire d'ailleurs


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une redoutable histoire d'ailleurs



Totalement fausse, comme chacun le sait désormais.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> -Catégorie intellectuelles dépréssives :
> -PATOCHMAN



je denonce une tromperie     

pato: categorie dresseur d'enfants !!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

On en apprend des choses sur ce mossieur   
pensez-vous qu'il soit préférable pour une fille de se tenir à distance ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais néanmoins Femme...
> donc avec plusieurs traits en commun,




viiiiiiii   

 2 jambes, 2 yeux , 1 soutif


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viiiiiiii
> 
> 2 jambes, 2 yeux , 1 soutif



encore que le soutif ...


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viiiiiiii
> 
> 2 jambes, 2 yeux , 1 soutif


 ce que tu dis là est extremement discriminatoire envers les unijambistes borgnes adepte du sein nu !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> encore que le soutif ...


 C'est mieux sans effectivement


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

ben , ya un moment ou forcément  :rose: 
mais je parlais pas pour moi, je me disais simplement que certaines filles n'en avaient pas besoin et je vais aller me cacher maintenant  :sick:


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben , ya un moment ou forcément  :rose:
> mais je parlais pas pour moi, je me disais simplement que certaines filles n'en avaient pas besoin et je vais aller me cacher maintenant  :sick:


 Laisse tomber, tu t'enfonces


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu dis là est extremement discriminatoire envers les unijambistes borgnes adepte du sein nu !



mea culpa, 
j'ai oublié de mentionner ce que les femme n'ont pas en comun:
une penduillasse entre les jambes


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mea culpa,
> j'ai oublié de mentionner ce que les femme n'ont pas en comun:
> une penduillasse entre les jambes


 Si elles ont toutes cette absence d'excroissance de chair en commun, sauf les bresiliennes bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, tu t'enfonces



Oui bon pas connotations sexuelles hein !?


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mea culpa,
> j'ai oublié de mentionner ce que les femme n'ont pas en comun:
> une penduillasse entre les jambes


 
penduillasse c'est ...???


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mea culpa,
> j'ai oublié de mentionner ce que les femme n'ont pas en comun:
> une penduillasse entre les jambes


 non, je vais reussir à me retenir de la sortir (ma vanne  ), elle serait deplacée pour quelqu'un qui concours au titre de miss macGé


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon pas connotations sexuelles hein !?



c'est toi qui en mets là !  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> penduillasse c'est ...???


 une marque de tampax


( :rose: desolé, pas pu resister  )


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui en mets là !  :rateau:


 gourmande :love:


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, je vais reussir à me retenir de la sortir (ma vanne  ), elle serait deplacée pour quelqu'un qui concours au titre de miss macGé


 
En tout cas Grug le chapeau de Geneviève te va super bien...
Quelle classe


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> gourmande :love:



mais !:rose:  excusez moi mais ca par en (bip) là   (  ) :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> On en apprend des choses sur ce mossieur
> pensez-vous qu'il soit préférable pour une fille de se tenir à distance ?


Je te conseille de prévoir un spray au poivre, même


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas Grug le chapeau de Geneviève te va super bien...
> Quelle classe



ouiiiii !!!! mais le plus chic c'est le rouge a levre !!!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> gourmande :love:



Je dirais même plus boulimique


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai tout dans le style ce Grug ...  
Au passage bonjour Robertav:love:


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> On en apprend des choses sur ce mossieur
> pensez-vous qu'il soit préférable pour une fille de se tenir à distance ?


 On dit pléonasme ? C'est ça le mot, non ???


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus boulimique



euh ça va hein !    :casse: 

(voila belle réputation maintenant  :rose: )

on peut en venir au vote silvouplait ?


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiii !!!! mais le plus chic c'est le rouge a levre !!!!     :love:


 Je crois même déceler une ombre bleu gris sur les paupières, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Ouais maiwen for president


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ça va hein !    :casse:
> 
> (voila belle réputation maintenant  :rose: )
> 
> on peut en venir au vote silvouplait ?


 héhéhéhéhé Trop tard louloute


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je crois même déceler une ombre bleu gris sur les paupières, non ?


 
oui c'est éxacte et il semblerai qu'il ai éfféctué un détatrage. 
Et on dirai qu'il..oups, pardon elle a fait des UV non?


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est éxacte et il semblerai qu'il ai éfféctué un détatrage.
> Et on dirai qu'il..oups, pardon elle a fait des UV non?


 Haaa ! C'est ça, ce teint légèrement saumonée, alors !!!


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

La liste des mamabiles étant quasi définitive, il faudrait maintenant qu'un des cardinaux, ou jardinier en ces lieux, l'integre dans un sondage afin que puisse s'effectuer la votation qui déterminera la Miss macGé 2005, ainsi que ses dauphines.


- Madonna
- Macelene
- Sylvia
- Maccossinelle
- Prerima
- Lumai
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Maiwen
- Robertav
- Modern_Thing
- Kathy H
- Dool
- Grug
- Blandineww

Catégorie robe de bure et petit haut soyeux:

- Rezba
- Amok
- Webo
- Foguenne
- Bengilli

Catégorie bêtes poilues :
-Bassman 

Catégorie intellectuelles dépréssives : 
-PATOCHMAN

en vous rappelant que je fais partie des candidates  je vous prie d'agréer la théorie darwinienne comme quoi un dauphin n'est pas un poisson, et qu'il faut donc des deux mains (ou dès la mise en place de ce sondage) voter pour le poisson afin de ne pas laisser d'ambiguïté s'installer.


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

et les mamabili elles ont le droit de voter ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> La liste des mamabiles étant quasi définitive, il faudrait maintenant effectuer la votation qui déterminera la Miss macGé 2005, ainsi que ses dauphines.
> 
> en vous rappelant que je fais partie des candidates  je vous prie d'agréer la théorie darwinienne comme quoi un dauphin n'est pas un poisson, et qu'il faut donc des deux mains (ou dès la mise en place de ce sondage) voter pour le poisson afin de ne pas laisser d'ambiguïté s'installer.


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

Pensez à mettre une option _autre  _


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pensez à mettre une option _autre  _


 note : penser à creer un nouveau pseudo : autre


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

ou toutes.....


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ou toutes.....


 
rhoo l'autre, quel démago


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ou toutes.....



oooh  :love:


----------



## geoffrey (13 Avril 2005)

Y'aura un defile en maillot de bain ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Finalement Roberta obtient ma voix.


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Finalement Roberta obtient ma voix.



eh ben ça se vexe facilement ces ptites bêtes là


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

bas te vexe pas maiwen mais ma voie ira également pour robertav :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bas te vexe pas maiwen mais ma voie ira également pour robertav :love:


ah, mais c'est pas moi qui me vexe  c'était un constat 

jsuis trop jeune pour etre présidente


----------



## abba zaba (13 Avril 2005)

Je trouve que vous avez enterré un peu vite la précédente détentrice du titre.  :hein: Pour rappel, une petite photo de cette ancienne miss, et membre de MacG. 

Topless sur scène, elle adore ça, cette coquine !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben ça se vexe facilement ces ptites bêtes là



Je vois pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire par là ??? 

Roberta for president


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2005)

moi je vote pour maiwen :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

ce qui serait pas mal.....serieusement, ce serait que les demoiselles nous presentent le post qu'elles ont edité et qu'elles trouvent le plus adapté pour les representer........

non?


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire par là ???



c'est ce qu'on dit   



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je vote pour maiwen :love:



 :love: (moi aussi jsais le faire   )


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Et voila... ce qui devait arriver est arrivé... le mackie est dans l'arene


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et voila... ce qui devait arriver est arrivé... le mackie est dans l'arene


 
Dans la reine ? déjà ?


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je vote pour maiwen :love:


  lis le fil et vote pour nounours, tu auras plus de chance


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

mackie ne sait pas lire  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

ben et moi alors ?  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Euh, le vote est secret ou pas ? paske, comment dire, certains risquent de se sentir obligés de voter politiquement correct


----------



## geoffrey (13 Avril 2005)

Au fait, faut voter a l'aveuglette ?


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, le vote est secret ou pas ? paske, comment dire, certains risquent de se sentir obligés de voter politiquement correct


 faut voir ça avec les autorités chargées de mettre en polace le sondage


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

des doigts magiques ne doivent-ils pas créer un sondage?

Dans ce cas la plus de pbm de vote secret  

Et mesdemoiselles des photos seraient les bienvennues


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut voir ça avec les autorités chargées de mettre en polace le sondage



il faut un Finn pour faire un tel sondage.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Oui un sondage serait parfait, go roberta !!!


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

Ce sujet est plutôt sympathique et prouve, si besoin était, que lorsque des dames sont dans la place ces messieurs savent se tenir ! 

Toutefois, afin de garder une bonne ambiance -et même si il s'agit d'un délire- je ne suis pas sûr que mettre un sondage dont le but est d'élire une gagnante parmi les filles inscrites sur MacG soit une bonne idée.

Non seulement parce qu'il y en aura une qui arrivera dernière (fatalement !) et ce sans réelle raison, la majorité des votants ne l'ayant jamais rencontrée, mais également parce que je ne suis pas sûr que l'endroit se prète a un classement (quel qu'il soit, et d'ailleurs y a t-il un endroit valable pour ca?) d'individus, même si ces individus sont des femmes. 

Ce n'est qu'un avis et il est écrit en noir, vous l'aurez remarqué.


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai que vu comme ça  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

je comprends pas trop  :rose: 
on vote pour moi pour que je suis elue reine ou presidente?  

parce que reine.....bah alors sera  plutot reine mere  (vieille quoi  )  - nannnnn pas comme celle d'ingleterre quand meme   -

pour presidente .....et bien , je prefere laisser la place a mme grug genevieve (les chapeaux cachent  ma beauté naturelle   )


et puis, moi je vois bien par exemple la diablotine en miss macg , 
elle est jeune , tres jolie , bein sous tous les angles 
meme si je veux pas etre a la place du Mister qui lui mettra le diademe a la consecration


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la reine ? déjà ?



A défaut d'être dans une fleur...


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est plutôt sympathique et prouve, si besoin était, que lorsque des dames sont dans la place ces messieurs savent se tenir !
> 
> Toutefois, afin de garder une bonne ambiance -et même si il s'agit d'un délire- je ne suis pas sûr que mettre un sondage dont le but est d'élire une gagnante parmi les filles inscrites sur MacG soit une bonne idée.
> 
> ...


  tu as sans doute raison, mais comment on va faire pour m'elire miss macgé 2005 alors  ?


----------



## geoffrey (13 Avril 2005)

On peut diviser sa voix ?
1/3 pour maiwen
1/3 pour grug
et 1/3 pour robert ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est plutôt sympathique et prouve, si besoin était, que lorsque des dames sont dans la place ces messieurs savent se tenir !


pfffffffff et moi qui avait un truc monstre salace au bout de la langue, déçu mais déçu le sm


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as sans doute raison, mais comment on va faire pour m'elire miss macgé 2005 alors ?


 

*ben vite fait en maillot une pièce*...      :love:


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'être dans une fleur...


 
pas incompatible


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> On peut diviser sa voix ?
> 1/3 pour maiwen
> 1/3 pour grug
> et 1/3 pour robert ?



Robert c'est pas un prénom de miss ça


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as sans doute raison, mais comment on va faire pour m'elire miss macgé 2005 alors  ?



Je crois que tu sais que tu es la plus belle, et les outrages que tu vas subir lors de la prochaine AES te le prouveront. Nul n'est besoin de classement pour ca : les cernes qui réhausseront tes yeux de noir le lendemain matin seront ta plus belle couronne !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ben vite fait en maillot une pièce*...      :love:




oubli pas l'echarpe tricolor !!!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> On peut diviser sa voix ?
> 1/3 pour maiwen
> 1/3 pour grug
> et 1/3 pour robert ?



trouvez l'intrus  :rose: 

flatteur comme post, très flatteur  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu sais que tu es la plus belle, et les outrages que tu vas subir lors de la prochaine AES te le prouveront. Nul n'est besoin de classement pour ca : les cernes qui réhausseront tes yeux de noir le lendemain matin seront ta plus belle couronne !




et bien sur , 
et toi qui apres lui avoir deposé la couronne sur la tete
tu lui enlevera les chaussure a la nuit tombé


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff et moi qui avait un truc monstre salace au bout de la langue, déçu mais déçu le sm



Toi SM tu mets des trucs salaces au bout de ta langue?  

Un mythe s'effondre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Robert c'est pas un prénom de miss ça




au brasil , tout est permis


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

puisque c'est comme ça, je vote Grug......(de toute facon ma bergere à barbe ne se presente pas....)


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien sur ,
> et toi qui apres lui avoir deposé la couronne sur la tete
> tu lui enlevera les chaussure a la nuit tombé



Non. Cela fait partie d'un cadeau de 3 étages à Mackie, en compensation du fait qu'il ne soit pas admin.

Le premier était qu'il avait le droit de vomir à partir de 18 heures à Lille. Il a adoré et ne s'est pas géné pour ouvrir l'emballage dès le sixième coup sonné.

Le deuxième est celui là : une nuit avec Miss MacG 2005. Certains jurent l'avoir déjà vu s'entrainer au rayon poissonnerie du Monoprix de son quartier.

Pour le troisième, c'est encore une surprise.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour le troisième, c'est encore une surprise.



envoie moi vite un mp
je ne sais pas attendre moi , je veux savoir tt de suite


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non. Cela fait partie d'un cadeau de 3 étages à Mackie, en compensation du fait qu'il ne soit pas admin.
> 
> Le premier était qu'il avait le droit de vomir à partir de 18 heures à Lille. Il a adoré et ne s'est pas géné pour ouvrir l'emballage dès le sixième coup sonné.
> 
> ...


 :affraid: 

[petite annonce]Urgent : Loue  pour une nuit 277 ordinateurs de marque apple à demonter pour occuper enfant gaté[/petite annonce]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> [petite annonce]Urgent : Loue  pour une nuit 277 ordinateurs de marque apple à demonter pour occuper enfant gaté[/petite annonce]




j'apporte le mien, il a besoin d'un bon nettoyage et une bonne revision !!!


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> [petite annonce]Urgent : Loue  pour une nuit 277 ordinateurs de marque apple à demonter pour occuper enfant gaté[/petite annonce]


 bah alors grug on flippe d'un coup ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> [petite annonce]Urgent : Loue  pour une nuit 277 ordinateurs de marque apple à demonter pour occuper enfant gaté[/petite annonce]



fait pas le difficile......


----------



## geoffrey (13 Avril 2005)

Ben robert c'est robertav... 

(7051 post depuis le 06/08/04, soit 100 * plus que moi sur la meme periode, ca vaut bien 1/3 de voix )


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah alors grug on flippe d'un coup ??


 ben si il vomit, qu'il pleure, qu'il se cogne, qu'il fait une panne ou qu'il se met à gonfler des ballons j'en fais quoi moi ? 
j'y connais rien moi en chiards


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben si il vomit, qu'il pleure, qu'il se cogne, qu'il fait une panne ou qu'il se met à gonfler des ballons j'en fais quoi moi ?
> j'y connais rien moi en chiards



Passe lui ton iBook


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est comme ça, je vote Grug......(de toute facon ma bergere à barbe ne se presente pas....)



J'ai pas dit ça non plus ... Je pensais que ma candidature proposée (imposée ?  ) par freelancer était prise en compte !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit ça non plus ... Je pensais que ma candidature proposée (imposée ?  ) par freelancer était prise en compte !



ta candidature n' a pas eté prise en compte, 
motif : absence de rouge a levre !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit ça non plus ... Je pensais que ma candidature proposée (imposée ?  ) par freelancer était prise en compte !



ha....ça me rassure.....donc je vote Stargazer..........rock'n'roll...


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Passe lui ton iBook


 :affraid: pas fou, il les gardes 3 semaines.
non, ce qu'il me faut c'est une bonne collec de G5 avec alim à changer.


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha....ça me rassure.....donc je vote Stargazer..........rock'n'roll...


 trop tard 


(Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez voter que Grug )


----------



## Irish whistle (13 Avril 2005)

Un petit coucou d un cyber irlandais pour vous dire que je ne suis pas morte......pas encore
plus de nouvelles le mois prochain


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou d un cyber irlandais pour vous dire que je ne suis pas morte......pas encore
> plus de nouvelles le mois prochain





pour les elections de miss macg c'est foutu 

madame grug a remporté la courone


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou d un cyber irlandais pour vous dire que je ne suis pas morte......pas encore
> plus de nouvelles le mois prochain



 Christelle !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trop tard
> 
> 
> (Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez voter que Grug )


----------



## Irish whistle (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour les elections de miss macg c'est foutu
> 
> madame grug a remporté la courone


 
contente pour elle

bijour macmarco


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Avril 2005)

9a parle, ça parle, mais je ne voit toujours pas de sondage dans le bar...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ta candidature n' a pas eté prise en compte,
> motif : absence de rouge a levre !!!



Je suis nature c'est pour ça !


----------



## Freelancer (13 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit ça non plus ... Je pensais que ma candidature proposée (imposée ?  ) par freelancer était prise en compte !



Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir imposer ta candidature. Je pratique uniquement l'imposition des mains sur nuque tendue. Art dans lequel j'excelle, on me l'a encore confirmé il y a quelques heures :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je pratique uniquement l'imposition des mains sur nuque tendue. Art dans lequel j'excelle, on me l'a encore confirmé il y a quelques heures :love:  :love:  :love:



tu veux pas venir me masser ?  j'ai super mal au dos


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Avril 2005)

moi aussi j'ai toujours super mal au cou...
On va faire un carnet de rendez-vous...


----------



## Freelancer (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas venir me masser ?  j'ai super mal au dos



Bien sur mon petit chat. (tu vas pas être déçue    )
[mode private joke /on]mais il ne faut pas que celà interrompe tes échanges de mp enflammés avec certaines personnes que la discrétion et la délicatesse m'empêchent de nommer ici  [mode private joke /off]


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur mon petit chat. (tu vas pas être déçue    )
> [mode private joke /on]mais il ne faut pas que celà interrompe tes échanges de mp enflammés avec certaines personnes que la discrétion et la délicatesse m'empêchent de nommer ici  [mode private joke /off]



non , non pas en ce moment, on a décidé de faire un break


----------



## Freelancer (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non , non pas en ce moment, on a décidé de faire un break



moi qui pensais pouvoir réutiliser ma jolie petite robe couleur lavande...    

A vendre : jolie petite robe couleur lavande. très peu servi (4 mariages et un enterrement). Escarpins assortis taille 48. Ecrire au journal qui transmettra


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Qui est la personne dont vous parlez ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

va savoir   

t'étais pas devant la télé toi ?  :rateau: allez hop


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Non je préfère me délecter de vos discussions fortement intéressantes


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> moi qui pensais pouvoir réutiliser ma jolie petite robe couleur lavande...
> 
> A vendre : jolie petite robe couleur lavande. très peu servi (4 mariages et un enterrement). Escarpins assortis taille 48. Ecrire au journal qui transmettra



Je prends !!! Ca va très bien à mon teint.


----------



## Freelancer (13 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je prends !!! Ca va très bien à mon teint.



Ouais, c'est pas mal


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est pas mal



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Freelancer.

mais je me vengerai.....tu me l'as transformé en beaute ma bergere...... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est pas mal




oui mais le travail est pas fini
un bon rasage et du maquillage , voila les secret des miss!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le travail est pas fini
> un bon rasage et du maquillage , voila les secret des miss!!!



Tss tss, rasage ... Des miss ... epilation à la cire OBLIGATOIRE ouais (et alors, tu verra, pour la barbe et la moustache, c'est impec).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tss tss, rasage ... Des miss ... epilation à la cire OBLIGATOIRE ouais (et alors, tu verra, pour la barbe et la moustache, c'est impec).




surement !!!  

où sont les mister muscle pour garder inerte la bergere pendant l'epilation ?


----------



## Freelancer (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le travail est pas fini
> un bon rasage et du maquillage , voila les secret des miss!!!



pfff. meme pas vrai d'abord. la  preuve..






Miss Teurti, elle a bien de la barbe

ok, je sors.....

edith :lien


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement !!!
> 
> où sont les mister muscle pour garder inerte la bergere pendant l'epilation ?



Ben, t'as euh ... l'Homme, le Fiston, Deux pattes Cinq dents (ou le contraire, ch'sais plus), c'est déjà pas mal, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, t'as euh ... l'Homme, le Fiston, Deux pattes Cinq dents (ou le contraire, ch'sais plus), c'est déjà pas mal, non ?




belle equipe , ils sont tous ko !!!!      




ps: 5 dents 2 pattes c'est mon neveau et il a tous ses dents 
il va avoir 2 ans .....et c'etait la premiere fois que je l'avais en garde ici


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement !!!
> 
> où sont les mister muscle pour garder inerte la bergere pendant l'epilation ?



Non, non, non ces poils font tout le charme de la bergère au style viking !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, non ces poils font tout le charme de la bergère au style viking !



En somme, t'es une femme à poil ! Noooooooooooon SM, lâches la bergère !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En somme, t'es une femme à poil ! Noooooooooooon SM, lâches la bergère !



C'est exactement ça !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça !!!



A poil, la femme à poil, c'est pour une vérification...


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

Et maintenant j'peux participer a miss macgé 2005 ???


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant j'peux participer a miss macgé 2005 ???



Tu prepares un remake des demoiselles de rochefort avec stargazer?


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant j'peux participer a miss macgé 2005 ???


 C'est limite déloyal. T'es trop belle.


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est limite déloyal. T'es trop belle.


 Merci ma lumiere


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merci ma lumiere


 Oh moi tu sais, si je peux éclairer le jury.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant j'peux participer a miss macgé 2005 ???


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant j'peux participer a miss macgé 2005 ???


  
c'est trop tard, robertav et l'amok ont reconnu ma vicrtoire incontestable, le loup mauve m'ayant même promis mackie pour une nuit de folie  

néanmoins tu peux concourir, en tant que mamifère (et defaire, c'est toujours travailler) au titre de dauphine


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

Ah nan j'suis po d'accord, j'ai tout le potentiel pour etre miss macgé 2005


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop tard, robertav et l'amok ont reconnu ma vicrtoire incontestable, le loup mauve m'ayant même promis mackie pour une nuit de folie
> 
> néanmoins tu peux concourir, en tant que mamifère (et defaire, c'est toujours travailler) au titre de dauphine



Ah oui, ça c'est possible puisque les dauphins sont des mamifères...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop tard, robertav et l'amok ont reconnu ma vicrtoire incontestable, le loup mauve m'ayant même promis mackie pour une nuit de folie



j'aime pas le poisson


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> [/IMG]



nom de diusse !!!!!!    

on doit voter miss beauté ou
miss carneval ?   





        :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nom de diusse !!!!!!
> 
> on doit voter miss beauté ou
> miss carneval ?
> ...


Nomeho, ca te derange pas de salir mon honneur ??


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nom de diusse !!!!!!
> 
> on doit voter miss beauté ou
> miss carneval ?
> ...



Ben entre Grug et Bassou, çà va être le concours de Miss Vulgos 2005  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

avec une allure pareille, c'est le titre de miss pigalle '05 que tu vas remporter


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nomeho, ca te derange pas de salir mon honneur ??





opssssssss pardon  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

je suis confuse, mais entre le ratage de ton  chirurgien brasilien 
et le maquillage limite pouff , je croyais a une parade pour carneval    :rose:


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan j'suis po d'accord, j'ai tout le potentiel pour etre miss macgé 2005


  encore un peu de travail peut etre


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> avec une allure pareille, c'est le titre de miss pigalle '05 que tu vas remporter



il a un look brésilien  donc c'est miss bois de boubou


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben entre Grug et Bassou, çà va être le concours de Miss Vulgos 2005  :rateau:  :love:


 :affraid: genievre de fondtayn vulgaire :affraid: 

retire ton masque GKatrans, qu'on voit tes liftings


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> encore un peu de travail peut etre



Vi, Bass, tu fais le maillot ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: genievre de fondtayn vulgaire :affraid:





 miss fontane est d'une beauté naturellement moche
sans artefices supplementaires   

c'est donc sa mocheté qui fait son charme


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: genievre de fondtayn vulgaire :affraid:



Ben vi, t'as bien l'air que d'une vieille pouf' sur le retour dans ses habits du dimanche  :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi, Bass, tu fais le maillot ?   :love:



il y a du boulot alors


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

C'est quand qu'on vote?


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

M'en fou j'suis la Poubelle pour aller danser ce soir


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> M'en fou j'suis la Poubelle pour aller danser ce soir




Dis, j'peux être ton cavalier ? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis, j'peux être ton cavalier ? :rose:


 Tant que tu m'invites pas un mercredi soir


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis, j'peux être ton cavalier ? :rose:



T'es équipe pour descendre les poubelles ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

ah ces gamers, on leur parle de Miss et tout de suite les voilà tous exités


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

justement ! c'est un fil plutot très masculin je trouve   ça manque de madames ici 

(alors j'y jette un oeil ... comme ça :mouais: )


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

Bah grug et moi on est pas masculin


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah grug et moi on est pas masculin


 ah ben zut


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

vous êtes des quoi ? 
ah .. un troll ... et pi quoi ... un poisson ?  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes des quoi ?
> ah .. un troll ... et pi quoi ... un poisson ?  :rose:


 une lampe de chevet


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Ceci dit, je veux bien du poisson comme témoin.


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

moi jsuis un papillon    

(on a toujours besoin d'une lampe de chevet chez soi  :rateau: )


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

Moi j'vais prendre mackie comme temoin, ca nous couterai moins cher en vin d'honneur


----------



## Freelancer (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a un look brésilien  donc c'est miss bois de boubou



je me disais bien que je l'avais déjà croisée quelquepart... c'etait donc au bois....


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je veux bien du poisson comme témoin.


  :affraid: ça n'implique pas que je sois obligé d'assister à la nuit de noces au moins ? :affraid:


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ça n'implique pas que je sois obligé d'assister à la nuit de noces au moins ? :affraid:



Et pourquoi faire...?


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi faire...?


 temoigner ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Témoigner de "ça" te ferait peut-être vomir plus vite que Mackie et pour moins cher en plus ???


----------

